# Handsome Pigeon at Hayward Animal Shelter



## haywardbirds (Feb 24, 2010)

We have a handsome white pigeon who is looking for a wonderful new home to nest in. He loves to sing and loves to strut his stuff. If you are looking for a new feathered friend, come on down to the Hayward Animal Shelter. We are open Tues/Thur/Fri 12-6pm; Wed 12-7pm; Sat 11-5. We are located at 16 Barnes Ct. Hayward, CA 94544.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for caring for this beauty, he looks like a king pigeon.

Hope he is adopted soon!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Ditto, hope he gets adopted soon. Please keep us updated on his story, if you have time!

Thanks, Larry (in Antwerp, Belgium, country famous for pigeons).


----------

